# pics from last season



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

was just looking through pics i took last season....here are some of the nicer ones...no reason for this thread other than to show them to people who i know will appreciate them 

if you have pics to show, post them.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

man thats just plain old torture!!! love the last one!!! a few short months away!!!! charge those vex batteries!!!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Super nice pictures hardwaterfan..they will get the ice fishermen up on there toes....thanks....JIM....


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

these are some pics from last year and the year b4


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

last year at Alum Creek

.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

2 days later when one leg went thru the ice......not sure if I want to go again.... 10inches of ice and I find a 2in soft spot... .opened it up and marked it with snow....I remember a few years before getting warned by another angler about a soft spot farther away from the dam....well I guess I found it

.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

You just had to do 
I can't wait
geowol


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Won't be long now. Thanks for the pictures. That ought to get us moving to get the gear ready. Sounds like we may have a good ice season.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

awesome pics guys! real nice..... its hard for me sometimes to stop what im doing to take a pic but it sure is worth it later. from 10" to 2" ....yikes...


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the pics now I have some to look forward to after deer season.Can't wait!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

hardwaterfan said:


> awesome pics guys! real nice..... its hard for me sometimes to stop what im doing to take a pic but it sure is worth it later. from 10" to 2" ....yikes...


Yea I stood there and watched the hole and saw air bubbles coming from the bottom....creating current, and the air bubbles had to be 55 degrees....it was in around 20ft of water....I am glad I was walking fast and my forward movement made me fall forward(instead of sitting there in my chair)....I just drilled new holes and was going to get my gear to move it....I wasn't carring anything....I darn sure was lucky that day....but ended my fishing quick....leg wet and boot full of water....what a shock.....I won't venture that far away from the dam again.... now that I did find the soft spot....when I was warn several years before.... that ice was 16inches thick.....and thats when I went and got the gas auger....said I would never drill that much ice again by hand....that gas auger is awesome!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

that is scary...if that was natural gas bubbles that could happen any place, any time, on any lake. youre lucky you fell on solid ice....i remeber once i fell through....i was carrying all of my gear (before i owned a shanty).... and i got out of the water and got away from the hole.....then i looked back at the hole id made, and all of my gear was all around the hole....and i was thinking how am i gonna get my stuff?? luckily i was able to carefully get my stuff away from the hole and then headed home. my mistake that day was trusting stacked up ice that had broken up, gotten blown together near shore, and then refrozen. i hit a weak spot i guess.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics BJ, nice mess of eyes!


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

The vexilar that I purchased last ice season was a GREAT BUY! For years, I've watched others use them wishing I had one. Needless to say, I"M READY TO ICE FISH in 2010!!!!

That ice-carp rocks!

Good luck and be safe out there this winter!

Here are a few pics from '09.....


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

nice pics....that looks like a nice place....man i wish we could ice fish TODAY. 

the vex makes it interesting even if the fish arent biting. 10 times the information than just watching bobbers and rod tips.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

*TOPPED*

here fishy fishy....


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

this is at my hunt sportsmans club.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

This is the KCA ice gathering at Misery bay last season. Hope to have a couple more this season.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics guys. Hardwaterfan - that's a pretty loaded up vex screen!

This is all making me want to ice fish so badly, which is crazy considering my boat is still in the water, but I miss it!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Here are a couple shots from last year from a day fishin with OGF member wannabitawerm when I took him to one of my fav spots. You can see from the somewhat fuzzy pic of my 'bird, the ridiculous amount of fish stacked up under our hole. Yes, that's my lure at 24 feet, and a thick band of tasty perch from 56 to 34 feet of water anxiously awaiting our baits!..lastly the end result


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

great pics guys..had a good times looking through here...I gotta look through my pics...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Some pics from South Bass Island. You can see the monument in the one pic.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lake Erie








Hubbard Lake MI








Saginaw bay MI


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)




----------

